# 850i mpg?



## goat88 (Feb 29, 2008)

i was just wondering if anyone knew what the mpg is in the 12 cylinder model.


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Depends on how you drive it. My 840 gets about 14 city and 19 to 20 highway and the V12 guys get a bit less. 

My '98 Mustang Cobra convertible is the economy champ at my house with 15/25.


----------



## goat88 (Feb 29, 2008)

TerryY said:


> Depends on how you drive it. My 840 gets about 14 city and 19 to 20 highway and the V12 guys get a bit less.
> 
> My '98 Mustang Cobra convertible is the economy champ at my house with 15/25.


once i get my 78 mustang 2 running and trubo charged itll be getting around 30mpg for about 200 horsepower.


----------

